# When you arrive at an airshow and your fave 'Plane goes past !



## Geedee (Feb 14, 2016)

_View: https://www.facebook.com/FlightLifeFlightLife/videos/1038192582891300/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2016)

A Spitfire and a Mustang though? I'd think this might warrant that expression from Sam Neill...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_-AsgYvF2o_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2016)

Cleverly done on the first one. And the 'Mossie' ..... I now have to go and clean my trousers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2016)

Good stuff guys!!


----------

